
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (November 2014) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work.<p>Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote: 
  Willing to relocate: 
  Technologies: 
  Résumé&#x2F;CV: 
  Email:</code></pre>
======
seekinghire14
Looking for full-time employment at a new company as my current company is on
the verge of bankruptcy and most of our development team has left. I will
happily explain in more detail via email or phone.

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Looking for: Full-Time / Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but I am absolutely open to periodic travel if need
be.

Knowledge: Ruby, Rails, Scala, Scalatra, Play, HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery, Sass,
Objective-C, Bourbon/Bourbon Neat, MongoDB, Git/GitHub, RSpec, Cucumber,
Capistrano, Linux, SSH, deployment. Passing familiarity with Go, Erlang,
Elixir, and Python.

Desired Role: Backend development strongly preferred, but flexible. Willing to
learn whatever is needed. My general background involves working with Rails
applications as well as API development with an emphasis on storing and
retrieving data. I am available for a immediate hire if the opportunity is
right. If you would like to know more, please email me and I will be happy to
forward a resume and speak further.

Email: seekinghire14@gmail.com

------
BenderV
Location: France

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes. All around the world.

Technologies: Python (scikit, numpy, flask), Javascript (angular, node,
meteor), C, Java, and Design, Prototyping...

Résumé/CV: [http://benderv.com/files/cv-
benjaminderville.pdf](http://benderv.com/files/cv-benjaminderville.pdf)

Email: benderville@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/benderv](https://github.com/benderv)

Interests: Machine Learning, Design, Startup but also travelling (backpack),
reading book, running/swimming/hiking/... , learning new things, share a beer
or two.

\- -

I'm looking for an internship for 6 months beginning February 2015 in a
startup. check [http://benderv.com](http://benderv.com)

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American living abroad in Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Laravel, modern PHP, MySQL, MongoDB

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. until 1999 and Europe since 2009 (Agile,
Scrum, Kanban).

Most recently, I have been using a TDD-based approach and the Laravel
Framework (XDebug, composer, etc) to build applications running on LAMP/LEMP.

I hold a B.S. degree in Computer Science and have recently become a writer and
speaker and contribute to open source projects whenever possible.

I speak native English, Italian, and I travel frequently.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
mailshanx
Expertise in all areas of data science: machine learning, optimization,
statistics. If your company generates large amounts of data, i can help you
exploit it and build production machine learning systems.

Top 2% rank on Kaggle.com. Built the machine learning engine for the world's
fastest underwater modem, leading to a 1300% performance improvement. I speak
at conferences such as Europython and have an advanced degree.

Location: Singapore. Willing to relocate.

Stack: Python Data Stack(Numpy, Pandas, Scipy, Scikit-Learn), Matlab, Java.

Contact: [http://shanx.us](http://shanx.us) / mailshanx at yahoo dot co dot in

Get in touch with me, i'll be happy to talk to you :)

------
eshaham
Location: Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Angular, node (MEAN stack), .NET

Résumé/CV: On demand

Email: elad (dot) shaham (at) google's email

LinkedIn:
[http://il.linkedin.com/in/eladshaham](http://il.linkedin.com/in/eladshaham)

I'm a full stack ninja, and I promise to start refactoring your code within a
day... :-) I'm a fast learner, not afraid of new technologies and challenges,
very verbal and enthusiastic.

Most importantly, I'm very good at what I do.

Take a look at my current side project :
[https://www.codelordz.com](https://www.codelordz.com).

What do you know? It's about developer recruiting... :-)

------
addisonj

      Location: Utah
      Remote: Yes
      Relocate: Yes, only to Seattle (preferred), Bay Area, and Las Vegas
      Technologies:
        Lots of expertise - JS and Node.js, Go, MongoDB, Chef, RabbitMQ, EC2
        Learning - Clojure, Cassandra
        Want to learn - Rust, React, anything else I need to
     Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/1peirRz or www.linkedin.com/in/addisonj/
     Email: addisonj and it is a gmail address
     GitHub: github.com/addisonj
     

I have worked as a full stack engineer who also dabbles in devops for the last
3 years. My best asset is my ability to learn and adapt quickly which has
helped me solved a varied set of challenges. I have built large micro-service
backends, tackled large ETL problems, crafted hardware and software for
dealing with lots of HD video, optimized full stacks to operate at scale, and
engineered complete automation and monitoring of it all running on EC2.

I am looking for a position where I can have a large impact and work with
really smart people that I can learn from. I don't much care about the size of
the company, but the organizations that will be most appealing to me will have
a solid pedigree and have shown that they are viable.

If you are interested in talking more, it would be really helpful to me if you
included a description of what problem you are trying to solve, who your
investors are, what stage your company is in, and a short description of your
engineering process and team.

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, Java, JEE, JSF, JavaScript, C, C++, Haskell

Résumé:
[http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://raw.githubusercontent....](http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://raw.githubusercontent.com/astangl/alexstangl-
resume/master/AlexStangl.html)

Email: alex@stangl.us

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a strong Java developer wanting to transition to Clojure. In 14 years as a
senior Java developer, mentor, and team lead, I mastered many associated
technology stacks. Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and
assistance in solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I
strive to write exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit
and integration tests.

I am looking for an opportunity to do more functional programming, ideally in
Clojure. Although I have not used Clojure professionally, I solved all 150
problems on the 4Clojure.com website, and am well on the way to proficiency. I
worked the problems from the first two chapters of the classic SICP in both
Clojure and Haskell, and am reading Clojure books (and a style guide) to learn
good idiomatic Clojure.

Besides using Java in my job, I write a lot of JavaScript, and also automate
routine tasks using scripts written in Perl, Ruby, Python, and shell scripts.
As part of continually honing my skills, in my free time I experiment with
many languages, including Lisp, Erlang, OCaml, Haskell, Scala, and Clojure.
Also I have begun Android development in my free time, initially with Eclipse,
but now Android Studio. I have Github repos with some Haskell examples, and
have solved over 100 Project Euler problems using Haskell. I also maintain
several FreeBSD ports and do technical reviews for O'Reilly. Currently I am
doing a technical review of an upcoming Clojure book.

I get excited at the prospect of working on interesting and challenging
problems, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Getting to
develop in Clojure would also be a big plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be an asset to your
team.

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
SSH. Want to learn: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for an entry-level or junior dev position and a career change from
a civil engineering background and I'm most interested in DevOps and backend.
I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim, git, etc. I want to get my foot in
the door in this industry with an established company where there are
experienced people willing to take me under their wing while I improve my
skill set in return for me working hard for you. My university work was in the
liberal arts (I don't have a CS degree), and I'm willing to do the work
necessary—on my own time—to get up to speed with remedial CS and algorithm
knowledge on nights and weekends. I have excellent soft skills, and I'm easily
in the 99th percentile of English fluency and written communication. If you
need good documentation, technical writing, or even web copy, I can definitely
help you with that if you're willing to carve out time for me in exchange for
a willingness to help me with my programming chops and technical development.
In essence I'm not a 'ninja' or a 'rockstar' and I know it, but I'm hungry to
level up.

------
vdaniuk
Location: Thailand / Digital nomad

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Mostly no

Technologies: beginner and intermediary experience in multiple web
technologies: ruby, rails, javascript, node.js, python, golang, html, git.
Currently learning haskell, meteor.

Resume:
[http://ua.linkedin.com/in/vitaliidaniuk](http://ua.linkedin.com/in/vitaliidaniuk)

Email: vitalii.daniuk@gmail.com

An unicorn for hire :)

I am a strong technology entrepreneurship generalist with primary area of
expertise in business strategy/marketing/advertising. Secondary areas of
expertise include SEO, SMM, UX design, lead generation, etc, etc. I learn a
lot, both from Coursera/edX and via osmosis from online communities. My
professional interests include ecosystems that form around programming
languages, frameworks and technological solutions to social problems.

I am NOT a strong developer in any language/technology.

I've cofounded several digital marketing agencies and consulted various
local(Ukrainian) startups on business and marketing strategy.

Also worked in marketing at Google Ukraine.

I am mostly interested in combining my skills and working with the business
strategy/marketing side of the services and/or products who are targeting
developers as their primary customer segment. I would also love to work with
non-profits and companies that generate social good.

------
147
Location: Chicago Suburbs Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Ruby on Rails, Clojure, currently learning Node.js. Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MrGZE4fLJWgyTUAdQhDvRGYZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MrGZE4fLJWgyTUAdQhDvRGYZ...).
Email: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com

I'm primarily a web developer and I'd like to get hired for a either a front
or back end engineering job. But, if you have an interesting position like in
security or something, let me know. I have the most experience in Rails and
Clojure, and I just started playing with Node.js. However, if you're willing
to train me or give me some time to learn, I could pick pretty much anything
up for you. Like Go for instance, I'd love to get to work with Go.

If you're a startup or software company, another thing I'd love an opportunity
to do is be your patio11. I love analytics and want to learn sales and
marketing. I can add a lot of value to your company in this way. Give me an
analytics dashboard and let me do some sql queries and we can set up emails
with incredible ROI.

So if you're around the Chicago area or are hiring remote, let me know, even
if you're doing Python or low level C stuff.

------
sidmitra
Location: Delhi

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, Angular, Docker, Chef, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products. * [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

------
jorgeisraelp
Location: Los Angeles or Orange County, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:
Unlikely Technologies: Clojure(Script), Om/React, Rust, Haskell, Swift/iOS,
Go, Scala/Play!, C++11, Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Machine Learning Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-
pub.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-pub.pdf) Email: in
resume Site: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com](http://www.blaenkdenum.com)

I'm a generalist who doesn't get bogged down with dogmatic views on specific
technologies. I strive to learn a very diverse set of technologies in order to
keep an open mind and blend the best ideas from each [0].

[0]: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

Most recently I created a web interface for rtorrent in Clojure/ClojureScript
and Om/React [1], and I'm currently working on a static site generator in Rust
[2].

[1]: [https://github.com/blaenk/levee](https://github.com/blaenk/levee) [2]:
[https://github.com/blaenk/diecast](https://github.com/blaenk/diecast)

------
dmunoz
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: Preference for low level, backend work: C, C++, C#, Go, Java,
Ruby, Python, Erlang. Fair knowledge of web technologies including JavaScript,
HTML, CSS, jQuery, AngularJS.

Resume: Upon request.

Email: dmunoz_hn at outlook.com

About me:

I have a B.Sc. degree with a major in computer science from the University of
British Columbia. I did plenty of elective credits in mathematics, physics and
philosophy - mostly the philosophy of logic.

I'm constantly investigating new languages and technologies. I have played
around with languages like Go, Rust, D, LISP-like languages, and Lua. I pay
attention to language standardization and development such as C++14/17, C# 6,
ECMAScript 6, Rust heading towards 1.0, Go through 1.4 and beyond, and others.
I sometimes investigate the implementation of languages like Ruby, C#, Rust,
Python, and JavaScript.

My current personal project is a concurrent study of Elixir and algorithms for
distributed systems. It's likely that during my study of these topics I'll
dive further into the design of the Erlang VM.

I have made code available on my website and on github. I program for fun
whenever I have a scratch to itch.

My HN alias is a pseudonym. Upon contact, I can make myself available through
email, irc, and phone. Please include a little about the opportunity when
making contact. I will reply in either case, but if I wouldn't feel
comfortable in the roll I will let you know quickly.

~~~
trpclmb
Hi there,

wondering if you'd like to work with Mailbird from exotic Bali or from home?

We are looking for a senior C# dev, please review job details and APPLY here:
[http://liv.it/career/#op-42814-c-senior-software-
engineer](http://liv.it/career/#op-42814-c-senior-software-engineer)

If you are not interested, do you know any other really great C# devs that you
could refer to the job link above? Happy to answer any questions you might
have :)

------
edgyswingset
Location: Corvallis, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but not from West Coast

Technologies: C#, .NET, Java (Android), C/POSIX, F#, Clojure, T-SQL

Github: [https://github.com/cartermp](https://github.com/cartermp)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/phillip-
carter/35/4a1/471](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/phillip-carter/35/4a1/471)

Email: cartermpdev@gmail.com

I am a student and developer-mentor looking for a full-time position starting
June/July of 2015. I have significant experience with large (500,000+ LOC)
projects primarily in .NET, I have a published Android application, a vested
interest in functional programming, and a strong desire to understand what a
system is _actually_ doing under the tower of abstraction it is likely sitting
on.

I am looking for a challenging workplace that does its best not to operate
under misconceptions and actively seeks to understand the technologies used,
does not expect devs to pull more than a 40 hour work week, does not
evangelize any particular technology or methodology, respects and seeks out
diversity in the workplace, and pays well. A 12/12 Joel Test is much more
important to me than ping-pong tables and beer on tap.

------
rabc
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Europe. I have Portuguese citizenship.

Technologies: iOS, Python, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL, PHP, JavaScript,
React.js, RabbitMQ

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ricardo-
borelli/8/40/608](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ricardo-borelli/8/40/608) |
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ricardo](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ricardo)

Email: ricardo.abc at gmail dot com

I'm a Software Engineer with experience in integrating two sides of a project
(example: a mobile app with a backend API, doing both at the same time or
working close with one of the sides), fixing a database structure and
informations (migrating from an old to a new way of doing things) and starting
projects from scratch, with a total of 9 years of professional coding
experience.

I'm an iOS developer since the old days of iOS 3, always an indie developer
and being a full-time developer for 3 years. In the indie life I had the
opportunity to build a bunch of apps that have been published sometime along
the years and 2 apps that are current live in the app store (contact me for
more information).

------
jj57347
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yep

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone.js, Git, SQL, jQuery, HTML,
CSS

Resume: PDF to view/download on my portfolio:
[http://www.jjbruno.com](http://www.jjbruno.com)

Email: brujj77@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jjbruno](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jjbruno)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jj57347](https://github.com/jj57347)

I'm a junior RoR dev that is also experienced with JavaScript and front-end
frameworks (specifically Backbone). I’m comfortable/capable with both front
and back end work, and have a bunch of projects to check out on my portfolio,
including an example single-page airbnb clone I made:
[http://www.eclairbnb.com](http://www.eclairbnb.com).

Some JS browser games of mine to play/check out:

[http://jjbruno.com/2048](http://jjbruno.com/2048)

[http://jjbruno.com/snake](http://jjbruno.com/snake)

[http://jjbruno.com/asteroids](http://jjbruno.com/asteroids)

I'm a team-player and a hard worker, so contact me if you want to build
something together!

------
th1agofm
Location: Sao Paulo/Brazil

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Full time Stack: Ruby, Node.js, Elixir and PHP. I can work with
a variety of databases from RDMS's(mysql, postgres) to NoSQL(mongodb, neo4j).
I'm currently studying R and data science.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/thiago-fernandes-
massa/51/91a/2...](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/thiago-fernandes-
massa/51/91a/248)

Contact: thiagown@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/thiagofm](https://github.com/thiagofm)

Whenever I have time, I write opensource on github: I currently maintain
popular Ruby gems such as carrierwave and minimagick. I have made my own which
is memcached-manager and I'm almost finishing a memcached binary protocol
client in elixir(memcachedx).

What I'm looking in a company:

    
    
      Sorry for the expression, but I'm willing to shove shit for your company in order to work and live abroad. I'm very interested in moving to the US, Canada or Europe.
    
       I code since I was 10. I'm a very all around software engineer and currently work for one of the major media companies here in Brazil. I deal daily with mid-large scale issues and develop a inhouse CMS(in Rails) that powers the R7.com website and A LOT of webservices in node.js and sinatra.
    
       I've worked in my past for Rocket Internet in a taxi app and as a lead engineer for a Square clone called Payleven.
    
       I _promise_ I'll deliver very good software for your company. I accept tests that involve doing remote work or anything, feel free to talk with me about anything.

------
ameen
Location: Bangalore / Chennai.

Remote: Yes (with prior experience)

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web (HTML / CSS), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), JavaScript (JQuery,
Vanilla JS)

Contact Details: [http://ameen.in](http://ameen.in)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Vcshe23073SFgzNkJOVHFOdTg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Vcshe23073SFgzNkJOVHFOdTg/view?pli=1)

Email: ameen.in@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mohammed-
ameen/6/88/a97](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mohammed-ameen/6/88/a97)

Github: [https://github.com/amxn](https://github.com/amxn)

About Me: Full-Stack Engineer, UX Designer, Product Owner (Built & maintained
a few medium-sized projects, sole owner on a rather large scale Rails
project.) I'm open to exciting opportunities.

You: I'd love to work in a culture that believes in nurturing their employees,
help them stay upto speed on the latest & greatest developments/best practices
in the tech scene and is preferably interesting Product company. (Exceptions
if you're working on cool stuff).

------
laughfactory
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes (or local, I'm flexible)

Willing to relocate: Yes (with relocation assistance)

Technologies: SQL, SAS, R, SAP BusinessObjects, Microsoft Office: Excel (pivot
tables, formulas, filters, macros, charts, VBA), Access (VBA and SQL),
Outlook, PowerPoint, Publisher, Word; Operating systems: Windows, Mac, Linux;
Programming: Java, Python, Ruby on Rails, Ruby, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Haml,
Slim, Sass.

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/ce4jDq](http://lnkd.in/ce4jDq)

Email: abe.burnett@gmail.com

Perhaps my posting is a little atypical for Hacker News, but I'm looking for a
position as a Data/Business Analyst or something similar. Although,
truthfully, I'm open to new opportunities which I haven't considered. I'm very
good with people and technology, so any position which taps those strengths is
likely to be a good fit. In college I studied economics and supplemented with
additional statistics, math, and programming (in Java and Python). Since
college I've worked for two banks as a Credit Risk Analyst (which is basically
what a bank calls a Data Analyst), and as a Data Migration Specialist for a
small startup. I've become quite proficient solving problems using Excel and
Access (including all the bells and whistles: VBA, Macros, SQL, formulas,
pivot tables/charts, etc.). Though it's been a while since I used SAS, I was
quite proficient with it in a prior position.

What can I do? I can analyze data (including extracting data and working with
it until the point it can be analyzed), document and manage processes,
transform data from one form to another (wide to long, for example), and more.
Please see my resume on LinkedIn for more detail.

------
prmobiledev
Location: Lisbon/Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, UIKit, Javascript, HTML, CSS, XML, XCode, Objective-C,
Swift, Java, Android, jQuery. Currently studying C# and Windows Phone app
development

Resume:
[http://pt.linkedin.com/in/pedroremedios/](http://pt.linkedin.com/in/pedroremedios/)

Email: pedro.remedios@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/premedios](https://github.com/premedios)

I am very passionate about web and mobile programming. I am well versed in the
majority of application architecture design patterns. I have one app developed
by myself in the app store ([https://itunes.apple.com/nz/artist/pedro-
remedios/id55670714...](https://itunes.apple.com/nz/artist/pedro-
remedios/id556707149)) and I have developed several applications for a client
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/mohia-
almutiry/id64052363...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/mohia-
almutiry/id640523630)) involving a team of me and two other people.

------
jbcrail
Location: Louisville, KY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only to the Seattle area

Technologies: C/C++, PHP, Python, Javascript, Go, Rust, HTML, CSS

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail)

Email: jbcrail at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbcrail](https://github.com/jbcrail)

I've been a software engineer for 15 years. I've primarily been part of small
teams that built a data warehouse ETL utility that processed billions of
customer records nightly for a dozen Fortune 500 companies; a distributed
document store with terabytes of historical data, an ISO consistency
requirement, and a strict availability guarantee; and a service-oriented
platform managing internal business data worth millions of dollars in revenue.
I also have experience leading, mentoring, and training developers.

I'm interested in service-oriented architectures, programming languages, and
distributed systems, but I'm willing to branch out into new domains. I
recently reached a 365-day consecutive streak of commits to GitHub (still
going at 443 consecutive commits). I wrote about my experience:
[http://polybits.net/2014/08/16/365-days-of-
github/](http://polybits.net/2014/08/16/365-days-of-github/).

My GitHub projects include 100+ solutions to Project Euler (in 13 languages
and 790+ implementations), a RESTful content-addressable storage server, a
proxy for local and remote filesystems, a LINQ-inspired shell, a simple
performance monitor, a beanstalkd library, two libraries in Erlang and Go for
writing an AI bot for Vindinium, and numerous contributions to Rust.

------
abathur

      Location: Houston
      Remote: y
      Willing to relocate: y (pref: west coast, austin, dc, denver)
      Technologies: python, php, sql, js, html/js (detail: #cv) 
      Résumé/CV: http://t-ravis.com/#cv
      Email: travis.a.everett@gmail.com
    

I'm a generalist with an eclectic background. I have a masters in literary
writing; started programming for arts projects five years ago and found
programming really scratches a problem-solving itch and enables me to do the
conceptual arts projects I find interesting. Beyond programming I have a lot
of writing, editorial and publishing (print/web) experience.

I'm curious, comfortable learning new things, and enjoy the zen-state of
optimizing code and process (especially by building better tools). Interested
in being an early employee (as long as I can pay loans...) to learn more about
building a company--but I also enjoy the focused push to develop deep
knowledge and solve novel challenges in a specific domain.

Not interested in joining a boy's-club.

------
seansmccullough
Location: Iowa

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, please!

Technologies: C#, Java, Backend

Resume:
[http://codesean.com/files/Resume.pdf](http://codesean.com/files/Resume.pdf)

Website: [http://www.codesean.com](http://www.codesean.com)

Github:
[https://github.com/seansmccullough](https://github.com/seansmccullough)

Email: seansmccullough@gmail.com

I'm a recent college grad, looking to relocated to the Bay Area or Seattle.
I'm a software engineering generalist, with experience in the Microsoft stack,
Java, and Android. I'm looking for an entry level or junior development
position.

Previously, I was a program management intern at Microsoft, working on
automated development analytics. I also interned at John Deere, working on an
embedded systems project in C. Currently, I'm a software engineer at a
contracting firm, working on an ASP.NET MVC website.

I'd like to work on a small team, working on an interesting project I can be
passionate about. I want to see the impact of my work, and collaborate with
smart, motivated people. I'm eager to learn, and I'm willing to do additional
work outside of coding. I prefer backend development.

Currently, I'm working on a side-project called TreeType,
[http://codesean.com/?page=proj2](http://codesean.com/?page=proj2), an
onscreen keyboard for Windows, designed to aid people with disabilities.
TreeType allows a user to type using only a mouse or other pointing device,
and uses a custom layout which is faster than the default onscreen keyboard.
It includes autocomplete, which I implemented from scratch.

------
daleco
Location: Pensacola, fl

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Objective C, Matlab, UX design, few years of experience in
web technologies (6 years ago in LAMP, Html,css)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
lecoutre/20/47a/a1b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-lecoutre/20/47a/a1b)

Resume:
[http://ocelad.com/download/resume.pdf](http://ocelad.com/download/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [http://www.ocelad.com](http://www.ocelad.com)

I'm a Software and Cognitive engineer with strong skills in Java and User
experience design. Experienced on a variety of technical and creative projects
including tactile feedback, surgery simulator, and an iOS 3D interface.
Looking for a challenging and fast-paced environment and an opportunity to
have a positive impact.

My research include Sensory substitution and augmentation. Interested in
mobile platform, web technologies, IoE. Green card holder. My native language
is French and I speak fluent English.

Email: dlecoutre at gmail dot com

------
giancarlostoro
Location: Windermere, FL ( Close to Orlando ) Remote: Very Likely Willing to
relocate: Willing to discuss Technologies: C# .NET, C, Java, JavaScript,
Python 3, Ruby, Linux, Windows Server Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/asyf4tkfc1yqf6n/ResumePublic.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/asyf4tkfc1yqf6n/ResumePublic.pdf?dl=0)
Email: Giancarlos.Toro@gmail.com

I'm currently a student and staff at my college, I work as a programming lab
tutor. I basically help students (programmers) to understand complex
programming problems, and turn them into understandable and usable solutions.
In return I get to learn malpractices, common bugs, and errors that
programmers commit, as well as standard and proper practices. I enjoy what I
do, and I'm looking forward to joining new or older projects.

I've personally dived into many platforms and technologies, so I have a
general feel for everything, and I'm excited to learn / try out new things!

------
kristallizer1
Location: Troy, New York

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in the US.

Technologies: Python (Django/Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), JavaScript
(AngularJS), PostgreSQL, have experience with: MySQL, MongoDB, D3.js/NVD3,
HTML/CSS

Resume:
[http://krishna.aradhi.me/resume.pdf](http://krishna.aradhi.me/resume.pdf)

Email: krishna@aradhi.me

I am graduating this December with a master's degree in Information Technology
and Web Science. I have previously worked as a software engineer building web
applications using frameworks like Django, Rails, and AngularJS. My weapon of
choice is Python, but I believe in using the best tool for the job. Though I
do not have a major in Computer Science, I have a good knowledge of the data
structures and algorithms which should be in any good software engineer's
toolkit.

I prefer working on the backend but I am open to working on the frontend too,
especially if you are using a framework like AngularJS/Ember. Feel free to
shoot me an email if you want to talk!

------
hugovie
Location: Hanoi, Vietnam

Willing to remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C (iOS)

Resume: [http://hoangios.github.io/](http://hoangios.github.io/)

Email: hoangnm dot 53 at gmail dot com

Github: [http://github.com/hugo53](http://github.com/hugo53)

I am an enthusiastic IT man and an open-minded person who is willing to face
with any challenge although it is difficult or needs me take time to research
for giving solution. Sharing precious knowledge, making awesome products are
something in my mind. With responsibility, I always tend to try my best, aim
to unlimited revolution.

Now I'm seeking for a remote iOS position. Good at both independent working
and team working, I'm always willing to help you to grow your product. Not
only coding, I can spend time on more things, server side, marketing or
whatever need research skill. If you are interested in me, don't hesitate to
drop me an email. I'm looking forward to hearing from you!

------
hireme01
Looking for full-time employ.

Location: South Africa

\- From UK originally.

====================

Remote: Yes

\- Willing to work business-day US Eastern time, European time or Central Asia
time (GMT-6 to GMT+6) - Work time depends on whether you want me to sync with
office employees or clients

====================

Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Anywhere with a moderately warm climate (20C to 32C)

====================

Technologies: Linux, Postfix, Salt, Python, Django, Flask, PythonEve(REST),
Jinja2, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB, JavaScript, JQuery, AngularJS, Git,
Bootstrap, HTML, CSS

====================

Able to work as(in preferred order):

\- Novice SysAdmin/DevOps: Maintaining and managing infrastructure as a Linux
Administrator or DevOps specialist. Willing to work odd hours to ensure
guaranteed system uptime.

\- Novice Web Developer: Frontend - willing to work on AngularJS projects or
pick up your preferred frontend alternative. Backend - willing to work on
Python-related backend or pickup your Rails/PHP backend. Preference towards
Python

====================

Salary: Willing to negotiate

====================

Preference:

\- Remote openings

\- B2B or B2C

\- Any size company (startups, corporates, freelance)

====================

Email: hireme01@boun.cr

Will try to respond to all emails (except weird spam).

------
tarwatirno
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C#, Haskell, Python, PostGIS, Modeling and Simulaations

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rjsxg7xfo2gwjvt/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rjsxg7xfo2gwjvt/resume.pdf)

Email: sizemore.gregory@gmail.com

I am a programmer with mostly backend type experience. I've worked on
scientific simulations in C++, and data visualizations for those simulations.
I have experience in Geospatial Engineering. Most recently I've been doing
DevOps for a successful private stock trading firm.

I'm looking for both challenging problems to solve, (there's nothing like the
thrill of getting an algorithm figured out,) and somewhere that I can work
with smart, talented, people that really want to succeed together. I care less
about what domain I work in, since I love learning new things (about pretty
much everything; seriously, we live in a fascinating world.)

------
randallsquared
Location: Ruther Glen, VA (20m north of Richmond, VA; 1h20m south of DC
without traffic).

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, for sufficiently interesting or lucrative
opportunity.

Technologies: development: prefer Go, but also JS, PHP, Java, Perl, Python in
order of recent use. Familiar with Linux, OS X, Windows, in order of
preference. Familiar with admin stuff such as setting up and troubleshooting
servers and networks.

Résumé:
[http://randallsquared.com/resume.pdf](http://randallsquared.com/resume.pdf)
or
[http://randallsquared.com/resume.docx](http://randallsquared.com/resume.docx)

Email: randall@randallsquared.com

About: I left NPR to do a startup in March, and while the startup hasn't quite
failed, it took longer than hoped to get to a good place with the product.
Ideally, I'm looking for something remote on a 6 mo to 1 yr contract, but I
can move for the right opportunity.

------
tylermac1
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not within next year.

Technologies: C++, Web (HTML/CSS/PHP/JS), C# (Unity3D and .Net), OpenMP/MPI
(C++)

Cursory Knowledge: iOS (Swift)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=91467456](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=91467456)

Email: tylermac1 (at) gmail.com

About Me: I'm a junior developer looking for a little more cutting edge work
in the software world. I currently write C++ for proprietary CAD software to
power CNC mills. While at my current company I have written a few custom web
apps to help save thousands of developer hours per year. I also have
experience with distributed computing with MPI and parallel programming with
OpenMP. I'd like to transition to more of a back-end developer role and am an
incredibly motivated individual.

I have remote experience managing intern developers/artists with a company I
helped start while in college.

------
davisr
Location: Milwaukee, WI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: HTML, CSS, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, EnyoJS, PHP, WordPress,
Objective-C, Git, Blender, Autodesk Inventor

Résumé/CV:
[http://davisr.me/dropbox/resume.pdf](http://davisr.me/dropbox/resume.pdf)

Email: d@visr.me

I'm a young web developer currently running a custom bow tie business
([http://drbowtie.com](http://drbowtie.com)) that I built from scratch, but am
looking for an internship or junior developer position. Some of my other
projects are listed at [http://apps.davisr.me](http://apps.davisr.me).
Ideally, I could work from West Bend, WI, but can come on-site anywhere near
Milwaukee. I have 5+ years of administering web services, and 2+ years of
running an online business.

Please don't hesitate to contact me; if you're reading this, I'd love to get a
coffee with you!

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, git, emacs, some C and
x86.

\-----------------

Resume / CV: Seeking entry-level as I don't have any working experience.

Personal Projects: \-- [http://courseisland.com/](http://courseisland.com/)
DOA MOOC and Book review site, written in Clojure and PostgreSQL. Deployed on
DO using Arch Linux.

\-- [http://coderedux.com/poker-bots/play-lizzie](http://coderedux.com/poker-
bots/play-lizzie) Lizzie the poker bot. Haven't added much AI to it. Written
in ClojureScript.

\-- omark Channels management, ERP, CRM, and marketing base written in Python,
PostgreSQL, and PL/pgSQL. Currently working on the eBay API, which uses JSON.

\-- my github [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1) Includes source
for Lizzie, omark, parts of coderedux.com, and other projects,

\---------------

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
erszcz

      Location: Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe, only Europe
      Technologies: Erlang/OTP, XMPP, scalability, C
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3mIvA-cFH9YMUd6bnBwdzd0aDA/view?usp=sharing
      Email: lavrin@gmail.com
    

I am one of the main devs behind MongooseIM, a fork of ejabberd - massively
scalable XMPP server in Erlang. My most important contributions are XEP-0198:
Stream Management support and BOSH, i.e. XMPP over HTTP. I've integrated the
server with AMQP brokers and other 3rd party HTTP/REST services. Non-
professionally I'm interested in OS level programming and Rust (from Mozilla).

    
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/lavrin/
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/rados%C5%82aw-szymczyszyn/3a/657/654

------
cpursley

      Location: Atlanta, Georgia
      Remote: Preferred 
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Grape, JS/CoffeeScript, Angular, CSS/SASS/STYLUS
      Résumé/CV: https://resume.creddle.io/resume/fa3uh2491uj
      Email: in profile & résumé

~~~
cpursley
Huh, what's with the down votes?

~~~
steanne
at a guess, because you make people jump through hoops to get your email
address even though it was specifically requested, and in the case of at least
one of those hoops, it's a lie. your email address is not on your profile.

~~~
cpursley
Indeed, thanks for the heads up. Email address added.

------
jrm2k6
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Android/Java, Actionscript, Haxe,
Flask/Django, Python, a tiny bit of Haskell

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/jeremydagorn/

Email: jeremy.dagorn@gmail.com

I am a programmer with mostly front-end experience. I worked on really dynamic
UI, shipped to millions of users in the last two years. I am someone curious,
caring about testing and quality code, with attention to details. On my spare
time, I work on some Android apps, and other projects using Python and
Haskell.

I am looking for any kind of full-stack position, where I could be learning a
lot and get challenged. I am a fast-learner. Working using some functional
language could be fun as I have an increasing interest in Haskell. I am also
interested in the backend world, but don't have any experience yet, thus the
full-stack position interest.

------
Daves
Location: I'm a recent grad looking to relocate to either Boston, Atlanta,
Austin, Seattle, D.C, or SF. But I'm open to other areas depending on the
opportunity.

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, Django, JS, HTML/CSS, Python, Java, MongoDB, SQL,
webdev tools (grunt, bower, etc)

Résumé/CV: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)

Email: davestess at gmail.com

I took a break from the job search to work on
[http://www.gtdecision.com/](http://www.gtdecision.com/), which I just
released yesterday. It's a fantasy football-related web app that allows users
to create customizable, player-specific Twitter feeds that pull relevant
tweets from team journalists. It's built with the MEAN stack. Currently, I'm
working to expand it to fantasy basketball.

------
Hario
Location: NYC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Definitely Technologies:
Machine Learning, Data Engineering, Software & Web Development Résumé/CV:
[http://saharmassachi.com/resume](http://saharmassachi.com/resume) Email:
sayhar@gmail.com

After founding my first startup, I used to work at the Wikimedia Foundation,
then took time off to travel the country, work on a few social good projects,
and join my friend's startup. Now I'm ready to jump back into a full-time
commitment.

Are you a company that makes a product you're dang proud of? Are you full of
friendly, smart, supportive people? Can you honestly say with a straight face
that the world is better off because you exist? If you said yes to those three
questions, we should talk.

------
chroman

      Location: Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, only SF Bay Area
      Technologies: iOS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xvkgtxkokyny0jg/Christian_Roman_resume.pdf
      Email: chroman16@gmail.com
    

I’m a iOS software engineer based in México with 4 years of experience. I've
been developing for iOS since iOS 3.0. Over the last 3 years I have worked on
more than 20 native iOS apps including client, in-house and own App Store
apps.

    
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/chroman
      Portfolio: http://chroman.me/portfolio
      App store: https://itunes.apple.com/artist/christian-roman/id522264047
      LinkedIn: http://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman

------
doorty
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Mobile Web, Photoshop, Ruby/Rails, iOS,
& more. (M.S. Computer Science in Human-Computer Interaction)

Résumé/CV:
[http://resume.linkedinlabs.com/1746q8plx](http://resume.linkedinlabs.com/1746q8plx)

Email: b r e n t at doorty.com

Currently seeking web development gigs in SF, with the ability to work
offsite/remote for months at time.

I have a range of skills and evolving interests that center around developing
compelling products that leverage new technology.

I've been creating and designing websites for 15 years. Most recently, since
the release of the iPhone, I have been focusing on mobile: Initially, as an
iPhone (iOS) developer and then returning to web, particularly mobile web
design. Over the last three years, I've created various interactive iPad and
desktop web apps for clients at a healthcare agency. On the side, I've started
several companies in the web and mobile space (see Vendee and SeniorServe)
doing the entire design and full-stack web development with mobile apps.
Though, I haven't had long-term success with my side projects, understanding
what makes a business successful is a skill I try to continue to develop. As
far as design skills, I have worked in UI/UX in industry, and I have a Masters
in Computer Science with a focus on the relationship known as Human-Computer
Interaction. Rather than simply a software engineer, I consider myself a well-
rounded developer with many skills to bring to the table, and I'd like to find
an organization that leverages this desire and broad skill set.

Recruiters: I'm interested in creative companies that investigate and
implement solutions to complex problems. Some of my areas of interest include
wearables/fashion, travel, fitness/wellness, mobile, augmented reality, and
dog friendly work places. Particularly interested in offsite/remote positions.

------
hiby007
SEEKING WORK: Rajkot, India

Has 3 months of experience working with a _Y-Combinator_ \- 2014 non-profit
startup [https://www.zidisha.org/](https://www.zidisha.org/)

Credits on [http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-
new-...](http://p2p-microlending-blog.zidisha.org/2014/10/04/the-new-zidisha/)

 _Remote_ : YES

Willing to relocate: NO

 _Language_ : PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git

 _Frameworks_ : Laravel, AngularJs, Twitter-Bootstrap, Slim

 _Tools_ : PHPStorm, SublimeText, Vagrant, Navicat

 _Resume_ :
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/uvrbs03j49hyvhf/Bhargav's%20Resum%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/uvrbs03j49hyvhf/Bhargav's%20Resum%C3%A9.pdf?dl=0)

 _Email_ : bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

Excellence in english communication.

------
avyfain

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to major US cities, particularly SF, NYC or Boston.
      Technologies: Web (HTML/CSS/JS), Ruby on Rails, Python, Lisp, R.
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16238897/Avy%20Faingezicht.pdf
      Email: my username at google's email service
      Github: https://github.com/avyfain
    

About to graduate from Northwestern University with degrees in Integrated
Engineering and Economics. I've had two summer internships in finance tech,
and currently I work part time at a healthcare startup. I have experience in
analytics/machine learning and full stack web.

Looking for full time developer or PM positions starting around Summer 2015.

------
synesso
Location: Australia

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Java, Scala, Clojure, Python, Haskell, Ruby, JavaScript

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmawson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jmawson)

Email: jem.mawson@gmail.com

I have 15 years' commercial experience and I'm dedicated to software
engineering, focusing on high quality solutions that meet business objectives
efficiently and effectively. I specialise in Scala, have an extensive
capability in many other languages and platforms and adapt quickly to new
technologies.

I'm looking exclusively for remote work and prefer to work for a company that
wants to makes the world a better place.

More about me: [http://www.loftinspace.com.au/about-loft-in-
space.html#jem](http://www.loftinspace.com.au/about-loft-in-space.html#jem)

------
hiddentao
Location: Taipei, Taiwan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Tech: Node.js, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, Phonegap, OS X, GNU/Linux

Github: [https://github.com/hiddentao](https://github.com/hiddentao)

Resume: Send me an email

Email: ram@hiddentao.com

I'm looking for remote freelance work, starting as soon as possible. I work
through my UK-registered Ltd company, which greatly simplifies any tax and
payment issues.

I've worked extensively with Javascript for a few years now, including
Node.js, Backbone, Angular, Ember and other front-end libraries. I've also
worked with newer HTML5 technology such as Web workers and Generators. I've
published NPM and Bower modules and have blogged about using Docker, Ansible
and Jenkins.

I always to document my code well and architect easily testable and
maintainable solutions.

------
emilis_info
Full-stack JavaScript senior / Architect / CTO. From server set-up to
Bootstrap CSS. ES6, Web dev since ~2000.

Location: REMOTE / Vilnius, Lithuania.

Remote: YES please!

Willing to relocate: not at the moment. Maybe in the future. Within EU.

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, ES6, Node.js, RingoJS, Firefox OS, LESS
CSS, Stylus, Jekyll, Git, Mercurial, Bazaar, SVN, CSV, PHP, Python, MySQL,
Sqlite, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MsSQL, ElasticSearch, Apache Solr, CouchBase,
BerkeleyDB, Nginx, Apache, Linux shell, Bash, Make, awk, Amazon Web Services,
[automating] Gimp, [automating] Inkscape...

Résumé/CV:

\-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilisdambauskas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilisdambauskas)

\- [https://github.com/emilis](https://github.com/emilis)

Email: emilis.d@gmail.com

------
qute
Location: Germany

Remote: Probably

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX), PHP, Python | Wordpress, Contao |
MySQL, PostgreSQL | Git | Adobe Creative Suite

GitHub: [https://github.com/qutebits/](https://github.com/qutebits/)

Graphical Portfolio: [http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-
Commercial](http://www.coroflot.com/qutepixels/Work-Commercial)

Resume: (Compiled PDF, link from my GitHub) -
[https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_exa...](https://github.com/qutebits/resume_42/blob/master/resume_example.pdf?raw=true)

Email: qute.bits (gmail)

Designer/Computer Scientist

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

------
dmaffett
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Angular, PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS

Github: [https://github.com/DerekMaffett](https://github.com/DerekMaffett)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/derekgmaffett](http://www.linkedin.com/in/derekgmaffett)

Resume: [https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/public-
derek/resume/Derek...](https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/public-
derek/resume/DerekMaffett_resume.pdf)

Email: derekgmaffett@gmail.com

I'm looking for a team to work with that will help me grow as an engineer. I
have experience working with back and front-end frameworks with Ruby and
Javascript, and I'm always trying to learn new technologies to broaden my
field of expertise.

------
lygi
Location: Fairbanks, AK/Columbus, OH

Remote: Sure!

Willing to relocate: Please! Especially if you're out west.

Technologies: Python, Scipy, Javascript/Node.js

Résumé: lygi.me/cv.pdf

Email: l@lygi.me

About: I graduated in May with an M.S. in math; my thesis focused on
developing and solving a mathematical problem in glaciology and writing
numerical code to approximate solutions. In July, I wrapped up a research
fellowship where I wrote code to automate tsunami models. Now I'm out looking
for work. I'm looking for a junior dev position; I've been doing a lot of work
in nodejs recently, and I'd love to keep that up, but I'm more than happy to
learn other platforms.

Alternatively, if you need (or just want) a mathematician to think about your
problems, I might be your guy.

------
agilebyte
Location: Edmonton, AB, Canada

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/CoffeeScript(Ractive, Backbone.js, canJS, Grunt,
Browserify), HTML, CSS (Stylus, LESS), Photoshop, pencil & paper...

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/radekstepan](https://github.com/radekstepan)
[http://radekstepan.com](http://radekstepan.com)

Email: dev@radekstepan.com

I provide strong conceptual and design skills, organize ideas into action
plans and help understand systems with their complex interactions. Looking for
intellectually challenging problems and places where autonomy and creativity
are encouraged.

Currently working on [http://burnchart.io](http://burnchart.io)

------
dsposito
Location: Oklahoma City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes! (particularly interested in west coast)

Technologies:

\- Lots of expertise - PHP, iOS/Objective-C, JavaScript, HTML, Bootstrap,
CSS/LESS/SASS, MySQL, MariaDB+TokuDB (big data SQL), PostgreSQL

\- Learning - Natural Language Processing, Voice-Enabled Interfaces, Python

\- Want to learn - Python, Node.js, Angular, Backbone

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/un50nxpyuw79hnq/DanielSposito%20-%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/un50nxpyuw79hnq/DanielSposito%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: daniel.g.sposito AT gmail.com

GitHub: [http://github.com/dsposito](http://github.com/dsposito)

Website (Projects): [http://danielsposito.com](http://danielsposito.com)

------
yen223
Location: Canberra, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Strong Python scripting scripts, web development using Django
and Flask, data scraping with Requests and BeautifulSoup, and devops with
Ansible.

Résumé/CV: Contact me

Email: lee+hn@weiyen.me

Generalist software engineer for hire. Experience with website development and
machine learning. Currently toying with Go and Rust. Hit me up at my email, or
on skype at wei.yen.22

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development.

------
nirajd
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly in California

Technologies: Qt / QML for embedded, iOS and Android, NodeJS, PHP, MySQL for
APIs/scraping

Site: [http://app.st](http://app.st)

Github: [https://github.com/ndesai](https://github.com/ndesai)

Email: mail@app.st

We have several years of experience developing UIs and SDKs using Qt / QML for
the in-flight entertainment space.

We are exploring the use of Qt / QML to build iOS and Android applications.
Some of our apps use a server-side component written in NodeJS. We have a few
apps on the stores right now. See our site for details. We are interested in
short term/long term contract opportunities and can begin ASAP.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf)

Email: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

~~~
Bahamut
Just a tip - you should say where in California. It's a big state ;)

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git, PHP (CakePHP, CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs,
MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work.

Most recent project (July ~ Sept) has been architecting and leading the
development of a major SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built in
AngularJS.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
domador
Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer remote work

Willing to relocate: No (I've just relocated from Costa Rica to Mexico)

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting. Currently
working on adding AngularJS and Javascript to this set (with others to
follow).

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using currently popular frameworks.

------
jayrobin
I'm a Project Manager with eight years of experience, looking to transition
back to a dev role. I have a CS bachelors and similar Masters, and have always
been hacking away on side projects in my spare time.

Location: San Francisco Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Ruby, Rails, Javascript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, SASS, SQL (PostgreSQL & SQLite)
Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayrobin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayrobin)
Github: [https://github.com/jayrobin](https://github.com/jayrobin) Email:
james.michael.robinson@gmail.com

------
krapp

      Location: Waco, TX
      Remote: Yes 
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: PHP, JS, CSS, C#, C++
      Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp
      Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com
    

Currently taking a CS course at a technical school here and interning at a
startup, looking for freelance or remote work through the semester.

github: [https://github.com/kennethrapp](https://github.com/kennethrapp)

wordpress plugins: [https://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/#content-
plugins](https://profiles.wordpress.org/kennethrapp/#content-plugins)

------
hasbelkader
Location: NYC & North/South Jersey, USA. Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate:
Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: NET.=> ASP.NET MVC4 / C# , WEB.API Ruby on Rails => Rails 4.x
JavaScript : Node.JS & Expres , Mean Stack, Backbone Fronted : HTML5 / CSS3
Database : MSSQL Server, Postgres and MongoDB

Cloud : Azure and AWS

Resume: Upon request. Email: hasbelkader at outlook.com

Courses Taken : Java (602) Web System Architecture (Ruby on Rails) Web
Development (JavaScript & HTML & CSS) Database 1 OOP with C# Algorithms & Data
Structures Image Processing

About me: Looking for an entry level job , email me if you want to get some
more information about me.

------
rockoder
Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Fluent in C and C++ (including C++11). Proficient in Java SE 6/7\. Interested
in Python and LISP (Scheme). C++ Boost. Virtualization primitives and
fundamentals.

Résumé/CV: Please contact me for résumé.

Email: admin at <my hn account name> dot com

------
stevesunderland
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Possibly.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation REST APIs, Wordpress, Modx, Git

Resume:
[http://sunderlandstudio.com/resume.pdf](http://sunderlandstudio.com/resume.pdf)

Email: steve+sunderland@gmail.com

I have over 10 years of experience in Graphic Design and Web Development. I
have created websites, mobile apps, brand identities and marketing materials
for a variety of companies including startups, advertising agencies, artists,
architects and non-profit organizations. I specialize in responsive design,
rapid prototyping and user experience.

------
3zzy
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Skills: User Interface Design, Visual Design, HTML, CSS, Javascript / jQuery,
PHP Bootstrap, CSS/SASS

Want to learn: MEAN Stack

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1wRqDrw](http://bit.ly/1wRqDrw)

Portfolio: [http://bit.ly/1ts5542](http://bit.ly/1ts5542)

Email: ibrahim AT ezzy.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iaezzy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iaezzy)

Website: [http://ezzy.me](http://ezzy.me)

7+ years experience in design and development for mobile/web-based systems,
user interface/user experience design, and multimedia/graphic design.

------
rahulroy
Hello, I’m a Computer Science graduate and Ruby on Rails Intern. I'm looking
for small to mid size company, which offers better learning opportunities with
intensive training. Location: Delhi, India Remote: Yes Preferred Location:
Delhi-NCR Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: HTML, CSS, jQuery, Ruby, Ruby
on Rails Resume: [http://bit.ly/RahulsResume/](http://bit.ly/RahulsResume/)
Github: [https://github.com/iamrahulroy/](https://github.com/iamrahulroy/)
Email: Mentioned in Github Profile.

------
nialo
Location: NYC or Long Island New York, Full Time

Not interested in relocating or remote work

Technologies: VBA, Common Lisp

Resume: On request, or
[https://github.com/bcoburn3](https://github.com/bcoburn3)

Contact: bcoburn3@gmail.com

I'm working as a Mechanical Engineer and finding that I enjoy the bits of my
job in which I can program more than the parts where I'm doing mechanical
design. I'm looking for an entry level programming job with interesting
problems and smart teammates. I'm good at adapting to new technologies and
problems, and believe strongly that there's interesting work in almost any
problem.

------
fabulist
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Python, Django, GNU/Linux

Github: www.github.com/xmnr

Resume: Shoot me an email

Email: maxbondconsulting@gmail.com

I'm looking for internships in the Bay Area from January to April. I'm fluent
in Python, and very knowledgeable in regards to security. I have strong
written communications skills, and experience writing technical documentation.

I'm a passionate learner and hard worker. I'm looking for a place where I can
plant myself before a computer and concentrate on interesting problems. I
write solid and maintainable code, and I understand that no coder is so
skilled as to be above documenting their work.

------
ankeshanand
Location: Kolkata, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Djagno, C/C++, Qt, ROS, Javascript, d3.js, Backbone.js,
PHP, HTML5, CSS3

Resume: [http://goo.gl/fdKHtR](http://goo.gl/fdKHtR)

Email: ankeshanand1994 at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/ankeshanand](https://github.com/ankeshanand)

Areas of Interest: Software Engineering, Web Development, Privacy, Social
Computing, Data Visualizations, Data Science

* Google Summer of Code fellow for BRL-CAD in 2014.

* Mathematics and Computer Science undergrad at the Indian Institute of Technology, Kharagpur.

I am actively looking for Software Engineering Internships starting from May
2015.

------
codez
Location: London, UK

Remote: YES

Technologies: JS, CSS, HTML, jade, coffeescript, gulp, grunt, node, sass,
less, angular, backbone, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Projects posted here: sike, tyto, progre(c)ss, whirl, kody, various gulp and
spa boilerplate.

Blog: [http://www.medium.com/_jh3y](http://www.medium.com/_jh3y)

Twitter: _jh3y

Email: jh3y@live.co.uk

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Look forward to hearing from
you!

------
Danieru
Location: Tokyo Japan

Remote: Sorry, no.

Willing to relocate: Anywhere south of Hokkaido

Technologies: Low level Systems stuff in C, Javascript, bunch of other stuff
I've used: C++, C#, PHP, Perl, GLSL, Webgl

Resume: [http://danieru.com/resume/daniel_dressler-
resume.html](http://danieru.com/resume/daniel_dressler-resume.html)

Email: danieru.dressler@gmail.com

Recent grad just moved to Japan. I've done web programming along with lots of
lower level stuff. My big accomplishment this summer was developing a driver
for a new usb standard. This driver has now shipped in Ubuntu 14.10 and is
being backported to 14.04.

------
howard941

      Location: Tampa Bay area, Florida, 941 a/c
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: From sunny Florida? Who knows
      Technologies: Embedded, RF, protocols, device controls, DSP, GPS, 
                    IP, c/c++, python, sysadmin, FreeBSD, Linux, law 
      Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/
      Email: hginfla at teh gmail
    

Low level guy for the most part, fixing concept in firmware. Hardware geeking.
Aerospace.. Tons o' wireless. 20+ yrs and counting, prima donna gone. Attorney
(ignore if that's a negative)

------
neilk

      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: San Francisco Bay Area or NYC
      Technologies: Node.js, Python, Postgres, PostGIS (...see resume)
      Résumé/CV: http://neilk.net/resume/
      Email: neilk@neilk.net
    

I've worked at the largest websites. I can solve your problems if you need a
coder, but I'm really looking to level up in autonomy and responsibility. That
could mean a senior role at an established firm, or a role at a young company.

I happen to be visiting San Francisco for personal reasons this week.

------
athesyn
Location: Dutch graduate living in the United Kingdom.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere within the UK is acceptable to me.

Technologies: Objective-c, Python, JavaScript (nodejs), PHP (Zend framework
etc)

Resume:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/labdulle](http://registry.jsonresume.org/labdulle)

Email: See resume above

Recently finished working on a major iOS app that's about to launch in the
health and social care market. I have extensive experience in iOS development,
but I also have a desire to do backend development (both in node or python).

Specialties include: cryptography, networking, designing APIs and more.

------
Blackthorn
Location: New York state (two hours from NYC)

Remote: Yes (remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Clojure, virtualization, various "big data"
projects. Generally "full stack".

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/VV0epv](http://goo.gl/VV0epv)

Email: At top of resume

I'm a generalist engineer. I've worked from the lowest levels of computing
(hardware) all the way up to web programming, and everything in between. I've
worked on large legacy codebases and developed systems that serve 1 billion
users. Code samples and other pieces available on request.

------
WasimBhai

      Location: Lahore, Pakistan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 
    

\- Right now I am working professionally with LTE stack development using C
and Python.

\- Other than that I have worked with Matlab extensively for some of the
machine learning stuff I did during my MSEE degree.

\- I am curious about compilers, OSs' particularly Linux kernel, and general
low level stuff. Additionally, I use git for my personal projects and Perforce
professionally. Have also wrote extensively with Cypress PSoC devices.

    
    
      Email: javaid.salman@gmail.com

------
brickmort
Location: NYC | Long Island, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Bash, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Processing,
Java

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0cmJtdXlZX241N3M...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0cmJtdXlZX241N3M/view?usp=sharing)

Email: please see resume

Currently working in IT, but looking to move to a developer position. I'm
bilingual in Spanish and English and consider myself an honest & sociable
person. Feel free to contact me even if you just want to keep in touch.

------
mateja
Location: Charlottesville, Va

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30149950/Mateja%20Putic%...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30149950/Mateja%20Putic%20Resume.pdf)

Email: mp3t@virginia.edu

Third year Computer Engineering, Ph.D candidate, looking for a Summer 2015
internship in computer architecture or artificial intelligence applications.
Specifically interested in accelerator architectures for AI applications or
related problems, flexible. Previous experience interning with Micron Automata
Processor group.

------
Widow
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Most experienced with Java and Python. Through academic and side
projects I've touched on C#, Ruby, and VB.Net. Other things I've used;
Jenkins, Selenium (Just learning this), Trello, Github.

Résumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zach-
huenink/30/180/5a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zach-huenink/30/180/5a)

Email: zhuenink@gamil.com

Github: [https://github.com/zhuenink](https://github.com/zhuenink)

Just finished my software engineering degree in August from R.I.T!

------
asherdavidson

      Location: Greater New York City Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Java, Linux
      Résumé/CV: http://www.linkedin.com/in/asherdavidson/
      Email: asher@asherdavidson.net
    

I'm currently in college and I'm looking for an internship over the Spring
semester or Summer break. I've been programming for about 3 years in Python,
and a little less in Java. I mostly do back-end web development, but I know my
way around HTML and CSS.

------
gierach
Location: Madison, WI USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Depends on salary/location.

Technologies: Python, Django, Postgresql/Oracle/MySQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eric-
gierach/6/a9b/435](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/eric-gierach/6/a9b/435)

Email: see HN profile

Full stack developer with experience leading development and operations teams.
Open to either more Python-based work or a stack change altogether! Prefer to
work remotely if not in Madison, but will consider relocating for the right
position.

------
mickt
Location: Boston, MA USA

Remote: Depends on salary/location.

Willing to relocate: Depends on salary/location.

Technologies: Django+Python, Java, Linux+*NIX, Ansible, HPC.

Skills: Programmer, Devops, Problem Solver.

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pOgXw_tGM7v2NI-
XVU7T1_9E...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pOgXw_tGM7v2NI-
XVU7T1_9ELJpW3ixekc7ZnwDoksE/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: jobs@timony.com

No phone calls please, please don't contact me about roles in Boston that are
not accessible via the MBTA (unless your offering $$$$$$+). :)

------
lukeqsee

       Location: Greenville, SC
       Remote: Doesn't matter.
       Willing to relocate: yes
       Technologies:
       - Fluent in Rails and associated web technologies
       - Experience in Haskell / functional programming and would love to get more involved with the functional paradigm
       - Have experience in a bunch of different technologies and love to learn new ones.
       Résumé: http://lukeseelenbinder.com/luke_seelenbinder_resume.pdf
       Email: hello@lukeseelenbinder.com

------
arenaninja
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, AJAX, Memcached, Python/Flask,
git, svn

Resume:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/hbhgysg8lbn](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/hbhgysg8lbn)

Email: (email in resume)

I'm a Fullstack Developer with 2 years of experience, I tend to prefer the
backend. Most recently I've been toying with Flask for a personal project. If
I don't know your stack I'll learn it as long as it's Node/Java/Python/PHP

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), python, linux, AMQP

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUZTdiU1ZQMjViUDQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUZTdiU1ZQMjViUDQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Over five years of experience with a 1.5MM LOC code base. Interested in
backend/tools development.

------
keraj
Location: London

Remote: Yes, within reason for daylight hours (e.g. probably not GMT-8)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#/.NET stack, Python, Javascript

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j](http://tinyurl.com/kseq69j) (linkedin,
with links to github and work)

Email: ac.ikswokroip@keraj reversed

Looking for contract remote or either contract or permanent in London. I've
done some of my best work as quick proof-of-concepts. Would love to do
something related to energy efficiency, transport, or sustainability.

------
pookieinc
Looking for full-time position as a developer or junior Product Manager role.

Location: South Bay Area (Mountain View, Palo Alto area), California

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Only to Washington or Vancouver, BC

Technologies: Frontend: Advanced JavaScript, HTML/CSS, jQuery,
Backbone/MarionnetteJS, Jasmine, etc. Backend: Python, Ruby, C#.

\- Over the last three years, I've worn many hats, mainly as a developer to
not only work on a team to support over 250 applications and keep the lights
on, but also to advance newer heavy client-side JS projects. \- Other hats
I've had to wear include gathering business requirements, writing up business
plans and mandates, architecting software, and the list goes on. \- Given my
experience, I've written a lot of code and love it, however in the future I'd
love to either manage a team or go the PM route.

From Resume: DEVELOPER • Developed multiple internal web applications, C#
server-side and heavy JavaScript client-side, to assist and accompany the
business processes of over 200 individuals. • Employed both waterfall/agile
processes, i.e. test-driven development, pair programming, source code control
practices (Git/SVN), and test/production deployment practices. • Maintained
and supported legacy technologies, i.e. VB6 with COM, Classic ASP websites. •
Involved in all aspects of applications, from gathering initial business
requirements and producing documentation to modeling the application
architecture.

BUSINESS ANALYST • Designed business/technical workflow diagrams, based on
business practices and processes, to further clarify the pressure points and
advantages of core business users. • Elicited requirements using interviews,
area visits, use cases, culminating into a technical business requirements
document that garnered attention from many critical vendors. • Managed
business expectations and collaborated with developers and SMEs to transform
hundreds of requirements into user stories and estimated them in an agile
environment.

Thanks for reading!

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sabbapetri](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sabbapetri)
GitHub: [https://github.com/spetri](https://github.com/spetri) Email:
sabbap@gmail.com

------
apsdehal
Location: Roorkee, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, GoLang, PHP, Python, Rails, Node.js, C++, Git,
Matlab, SQL, Bash Scripting, Linux

Email: me@apsdehal.in

Github: [http://github.com/apsdehal](http://github.com/apsdehal)

Portfolio/Website: [http://apsdehal.in](http://apsdehal.in)

I'm a student developer looking for Summer 2015/Winter 2014 internship.

Google Summer of Code 2014 internee with MediaWiki

I'm interested in WebDevelopment, API's, Data Analysis/Mining and Networking.

------
enilsen16
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, HTML/CSS, Javascript/Jquery/Ember/Angular

Github: [https://github.com/enilsen16](https://github.com/enilsen16)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen)

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen](http://tinyurl.com/eriknilsen)

Email: erik@erikdnilsen.com

I am interested in learning and working new technologies and services.

------
zero-g

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java (~5 years of exp.) & other JVM langs (Groovy, Clojure, Scala), 
                    Hadoop, Python, Javascript
      Resume: on request
      Email: michael.savelyev@gmail.com
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/msavelyev
      
      I am language agnostic, prefer backend development.
      Looking for a challenging job in a startup or small company.

------
zplesivcak
Location: Zagreb, Croatia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, US (California), Canada, Australia

Technologies: C, Bash, Linux (Gentoo/Ubuntu/Mint), Git/SVN, Matlab/Octave,
Java/J2EE/Swing, Python; (some experience with: HTML/Javascript/CSS, Scheme)

CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/zoranplesivcak](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/zoranplesivcak)

Email: zplesivcak [ at ] gmail [ dot ] com

Interests: systems administration, tools (CLI and other), any part of web-
stack

\---

Shoot me an email for more info!

------
coffee667
Location: Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, C#, Lua

Résumé/CV: [http://alexadotlife.com/resume/](http://alexadotlife.com/resume/)

Email: light.particle at yandex.com

Interests: game development, graphics and realtime rendering (via
OpenGL/GLES), cross-platform programming (Windows/Unix/OSX/iOS/Android), web
development (via Django/Flask). check
[http://alexadotlife.com/](http://alexadotlife.com/)

------
thegrif
Location: Greater New York Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Focuses on leveraging emerging technologies and how they can
enable new, profound enhancements to user experiences as well as improvements
to technical operations. This includes computer vision, machine learning,
cloud computing (in terms of operating at a scale that otherwise would have
been impossible), location-aware technology, graph databases like neo4j and
titan, and large-scale information retrieval.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin](http://www.linkedin.com/in/tomgriffin)

Email: tom@thegrif.net

My passion is in building great products that people love.

I am constantly questioning the world around me, asking why things are the way
they are, and seeking new ways of delivering great user experiences and
sustained business growth.

Most of my work focuses on new, bold, breakthrough innovations that could
fundamentally transform the path of a product or even an entire company. Other
times I am immersed in quiet, simple ideas - ones that are so small they may
have otherwise been missed had it not been for insight and curiosity.

I have over fifteen years of hands-on experience in driving design-driven
innovation, delivery of large-scale technology initiatives, and identification
of new opportunities for growth and sustainable value. I have been regarded as
a thought leader in enterprise technology, product innovation, problem
solving, and design thinking.

My key strengths include:

♦ identifying transformation opportunities in business architecture and
technical capability

♦ developing and leveraging emerging technologies

♦ evangelizing enterprise-wide change

♦ creating corporate innovation processes and incubation programs

♦ aligning technology teams, business capabilities, and solution development

♦ innovative resourcing/staffing strategies

I am looking for opportunities that leverage my passion for building great
products and services, value a hands-on approach to design and use of emerging
technology, and build upon my success in helping teams embrace and foster
innovation and creativity.

------
shabinesh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No

Experience: 6+ years

Technologies: Python stack- Django/Flask, Go, Openstack, Nginx, postgres,
HAproxy, Docker

Resume:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh](http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh) ,
full profile on request

Email: shabi at fossix.org

Github: [http://github.com/shabinesh](http://github.com/shabinesh)

Bitbucket: [http://bitbucket.com/shabinesh](http://bitbucket.com/shabinesh)

------
mdturnerphys
Location: Seattle

Remote: Probably not

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: hardware development (CAD, CNC, laser fabrication), sensors,
optics, MATLAB, Python, LabVIEW, microcontrollers, . . .

Resume: [http://guavaduck.com/resume](http://guavaduck.com/resume)

Email: matt at the domain above

Looking for interesting hardware-development or data-analysis problems to work
on. Finishing up an experimental physics PhD in a group doing precision tests
of gravity with mechanical sensors.

------
nogbit

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Preferred  
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Web/Server (Ruby, C#, JavaScript, AngularJS, JQuery, HTML/CSS, MySQL, RethinkDB) Mobile (C#, Unity3D)
      Résumé/CV: http://MarcellusMiles.com
      Email: marc@marcellusmiles.com
    

Interested in doing more dev/tech lead, Ruby server/systems, dev ops as well
as game dev.

------
chrisbrueck
Location: Chicago, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web, LAMP, Linux, Adobe, Photography, Financial Trading Systems,
and Email Marketing Systems

Programming Languages: HTML(5), CSS(3), PHP, Python, Ruby, C/C++, JavaScript,
jQuery, Node.js, BASH, Processing, Makefile, TCL, mySQL

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopherbrueck](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopherbrueck)

Email: chrisbrk1 at the gmail

hmmm...does this form xss??? j/k

------
dancole
Location: Denver, Colorado area (Boulder, Broomfield, Longmont)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Looking to live North of Denver, but willing to consider
other locations.

Technologies: Python, Backbone, Flask, JavaScript, RethinkDB, Linux, C, git,
AWS, AutoDesk Inventor, Atmel microcontrollers, FPGAs, Eagle PCB

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dancole07/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dancole07/)

Email: hi@dan-cole.com

------
lordsheepy
Location: Seattle

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: Ansible, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Python, AWS

Resume: on request

Linkedin: www.linkedin.com/in/stephenbabineau/

email: stephen.babineau+hackernews@gmail.com

I started working as an automation engineer 6 months ago after completing a
python coding bootcamp. I spend my time working towards improving automation,
monitoring, and scalability. I embrace the DevOps ideals of CALMS: Culture,
Automation, Lean, Measurement, Sharing.

------
ashkang
Location: Tehran - Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: C, C++, Go, Python, Linux, OpenCV, gSoap, Restbed, redis, mysql,
bash, boost, javascript, html, css, nodejs, sysadmin

Résumé/CV:
[http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.pdf](http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.pdf)

Email: ghassemi AT ftml DOT net

Github: [https://github.com/ashkang](https://github.com/ashkang)

------
BrofessorWolf
HIRE ME!

Location: Cranston, RI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web (HTML5, XML, CSS, PHP, MySQL, JavaScript), OS (OSX, Linux,
Windows), Security (Bash, IPFW, LAMP), Design
(Photoshop/Illustrator/Pixelmator/Sketch) ... the real point here, is that I
am eager to learn everything and anything I can get my hands on, period.

Résumé/CV: [http://ethanfgrant.com](http://ethanfgrant.com)

Email: ethanfgrant (at) gmail.com

------
rhexs
rhexs@outlook.com

Location: USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded reverse engineering. (Currently work on baseband
security) ARM/MIPS/PPC,C, etc. DEF CON CTF experience, that sort of skill-set.

Résumé/CV: Contact

Email: rhexs@outlook.com

I've been reverse engineering embedded things for many years now,
professionally and as a hobby. I'm rather talented at (quickly) understanding
large systems and finding unique ways to break them. Unfortunately my
experience in X86 is super outdated and I haven't done much web vulnerability
analysis. (Some, but just low hanging fruit. :)) That seems to drastically
limit jobs available.

I have absolutely no desire to go out east coast and work for the
government/defense contractors. Did that for a couple years, not very
rewarding.

Probably will end up going back to embedded systems development as embedded
security jobs don't seem to exist yet, but hey, if anyone has anything
interesting (or even advice!), I'd love to hear from you.

I'm guessing the best thing I can do right now is start a blog and apply my
skills for free. That might drum up some interest if I can ever find the time.

------
andrewmatte
Hello,

I'm interested in freelancing opportunities outside of my 9-5, where I work in
the innovation department.

    
    
      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Currently: Python, PHP, Visual Basic, javascript, html. Experience in: R, Java
      Résumé/CV: Upon request. I have mostly worked in Finance and Health
      Email: andrew.matte@gmail.com

------
sharmanaetor
Location: Cedar Rapids, IA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, PHP, JavaScript

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/2N3qSG](http://lnkd.in/2N3qSG)

Email: sharmagauravanil@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.gauravsharma.io](http://www.gauravsharma.io)

I'm a full-stack developer with Java and PHP experience. I'm currently working
on AngularJS apps and have just started working on my first Android app.

------
asow92
Ithaca, NY Yes Yes C/C++, Objective-C, Swift, PHP, HHVM, Apache, Nginx, JS,
(some)NodeJS, RESTful architecture, OOP design patterns
www.linkedin.com/pub/andrew-sowers/4b/921/529/
[http://www.asowers.com](http://www.asowers.com) Full resume available upon
your request. andrew@experiencepush.com

------
uladzislau
About: I'm looking for a product manager or project manager position.

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Experience: product and project management of web and mobile apps.

Technologies: Rails (RoR), Objective-C (XCode/iOS), JavaScript (Node.js), PHP,
HTML5, CSS3

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/uladzislau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/uladzislau)

Email: uladzislau at gmail dot com

------
Stamy

      Location: UK
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP, Laravel, JS, CSS, NodeJs, AngularJs, MongoDB, MySQL, Git
    

Résumé/CV: [http://sarunast.com/cv](http://sarunast.com/cv)

Email: Use my website to reach me ([http://sarunast.com](http://sarunast.com))

------
gothy
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment.

Technologies: mostly front-end stuff currently - JS/Coffee, sass, backbone,
node, react. Past: python, java, android/j2me. Played with Go, Elixir.

Résumé/CV: [http://gothy.me](http://gothy.me)

Email: dmitry.utkin@gmail.com

Interested in building web projects from top to bottom, user experience,
solving highload problems.

------
Grue3
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, definitely

Technologies: Python, Django, Lisp, Javascript, HTML, CSS, SQL and so on.

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30009304/My_CV-2.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30009304/My_CV-2.pdf)

Email: timofei dot shatrov at gmail

Looking for software developer job, preferably in Europe, but anything goes.

------
aivosha
Name: Vahan

Location:Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, pyramid, django, mongodb, mysql, aws, javascript,
elasticsearch, linux, rest, saas, api, backbone, nlp, nltk, instagram api,
amazon api, facebook api, agile, scrum,

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vahanayvazyan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vahanayvazyan)

Email: aivosha@gmail.com

------
madarve
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: most likely not, but if you're cool yes.

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Redis, Memcached, Docker (beginner)

Résumé/CV: [http://madarve.github.io](http://madarve.github.io)

Email: manuelrsa@gmail.com

Clean code fanatic, pragmatic, bureaucracy hater, automation lover, drop me a
line if you're into these as well.

------
papes
Location: Oklahoma City

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Java, C#, Objective C/Swift

Résumé/CV:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/l4s5no3rnfifdky/BrettDavisResume.d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/l4s5no3rnfifdky/BrettDavisResume.docx?dl=0)

Email: brett.au.davis@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/papes](https://github.com/papes)

------
ddxv
Location: Beijing, China & California

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Business Development, RFID, C#, Unity, Games, mobile games, java, Game Localization, Game Publishing, Marketing, PR, Chinese
    
      Résumé/CV: see email 中文英文都有，就是使用邮件联系我。
    
      Email: jamesoclaire@gmail.com

------
alexandregme
Location: Belo Horizonte, Minas Gerais, Brasil

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: [Frontend: AngularJs, Grunt, HTML, CSS - Backend: PlayFramework,
DataBase]

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=120633646](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=120633646)

Email: alexandregme [at] gmail [dot] com

------
joshrael
Looking for a junior product management position.

    
    
      Location: New York
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Objective-C, Java, Python, Haskell, Photoshop, Illustrator
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshrael
      Email: joshuarael [at] gmail [dot] com

------
idlewan
Location: France

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere

Technologies: C, Nim, Python, Coffeescript/JS, CSS/Stylus, OpenGL/WebGL

Résumé/CV: [http://erwan.ameil.me/cv/](http://erwan.ameil.me/cv/)

Email: see résumé above

Github: [https://github.com/idlewan](https://github.com/idlewan)

Interests: see résumé above

------
yangchi
Location: San Jose

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: I have to relocate to NYC

Technologies: I code in C in my day job. But I used C++ for a few years during
PhD. I can also code in Python, Java and Go. I know computer networks inside
out. And have limited backend web app experience.

Résumé/CV: resume.yangchi.me

Email: yang@yangchi.me

Visa: I'm currently on OPT. Will need H1B next year.

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yeah

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Golang, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca) ||
[http://github.com/DylanJ](http://github.com/DylanJ)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
spacial

      Location: Foz do Iguaçu
      Remote: Maybe
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Sysadmin, RCHA, VMWare, RHEV, Checkpoint FW, more on my CV
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jacsonquerubin
      Email: spacial AT gmail DOT com

------
andrey_utkin
Location: Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, POSIX, GNU/Linux, Linux kernel, Multimedia, VoIP, IPTV,
CCTV, FFmpeg, GStreamer, V4L2 (Video4Linux2).

Résumé/CV:
[http://whdd.org/cv_andrey_utkin.pdf](http://whdd.org/cv_andrey_utkin.pdf)

Email: andrey.krieger.utkin@gmail.com

------
dmichulke
Location: Luxembourg (GMT+1)

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, Java, Prolog, some JS, Delphi, VB, R...

Github / CV: [https://github.com/dmichulke/](https://github.com/dmichulke/)

eMail: dmichulke@hotmail.com, replace hot by g.

Focus on Data Science, Machine Learning, Data Mining, Quantitative Finance...

------
albur
Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, PHP, MySQL, Linux, Bash, Git, etc. Happy to work
with other languages in the back-end (Ruby, Go, C...)

Résumé: [http://resume.alberto-burgos.com](http://resume.alberto-burgos.com)

Email: albertoburgosmh at gmail.com

------
siscia
Location: Remote GMT+7

Willing to Relocate: Definitely

Technologies: Clojure, Python, C/C++, HTML, CSS

Résumé: github.com/siscia also you may check siscia.github.com/curriculum

Email: simone@mweb.biz

Note: Please I am not going to code pointless coding challenge, do not contact
me if I will need to take one of those...

------
colsandurz
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C/C++, Linux, TCP/IP, Digital Signal Processing,
Software Defined Radio

Résumé/CV: [https://devin-industries.com/resume/](https://devin-
industries.com/resume/)

Email: dwwkelly_at_fastmail.fm

------
HemantPawar
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: _Firefox & Chrome_ extension developer, PhoneGap, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: yes

Relocate: no

Technologies: php(core, laravel, CI), python(core, flask), data
scraping,c#,browser extensions. Xbmc plugins and systems integration.

Resume: [http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Email: kadnan at gmail.com

Thanks

------
csbartus
Location: BUDAPEST / HUNGARY / EUROPE

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: OK

Technologies: Responsive web design, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, COMPASS, jQuery,
Wordpress, Jekyll, Yii

Resume: [http://its-csongor.com](http://its-csongor.com)

Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

★★★★★★★★★★★

UI/UX Designer and Front-end Developer

★★★★★★★★★★★

------
rayalez
Location: Moscow

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, very much so =)

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML/CSS/JS, PostgreSQL, etc.

Résumé/CV: [http://digitalmind.io/rayalez/](http://digitalmind.io/rayalez/)

Email: raymestalez@gmail.com

------
knoxzin1
Location: ES, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, git.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/knoxzin1](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/knoxzin1)

Email: rodrigo_siqueira1@yahoo.com.br

------
sam_rad
Location: Santa Clara, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, Python, JS, HTML/CSS, jQuery, Database, Git, Bootstrap

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/jncGUx](http://goo.gl/jncGUx)

Email: sam.dead@gmail.com

------
white0ut
Kalamazoo MI Remote: Yes Relocation: Yes Back end dev, Android, c, java,
python LinkedIn.com/in/kendrickcline kdecline@Gmail.com

------
scool
Location:Athens, Greece

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: DataCenter Services. 9+ experience on datacenter operation
swift.

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/scool

Email: lefteris@gamebattles.gr

------
david04
Full-stack MVP developer (Scala+Lift).

Location: Portugal, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Scala+Lift+Postgres SQL

Résumé/CV: about.redtigersoftware.com

Email: davidbranquinho [ at ] gmail [.] com

------
csommers
Location: Seattle(new grad)

Remote: possibly

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, Ruby, Python, MongoDB, SQL, HTML/CSS, JS

Résumé/CV: on demand

Email: sommerschris at gmail dot com

------
developerbro
{ location : "Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia", remote : true, 'willing to relocate' :
false, technologies : [ 'EmberJS', 'NodeJS', 'SQL', 'Laravel', 'Bootstrap' ],
'Resume/CV' : null, email: developerbro@gmail.com }

~~~
floyde
Disclaimer: Off-Topic ;)

You're living in the most beautiful country in the world. Really jealous right
now to be fair.

------
EddyShure
sd

------
osenar
Location: Slovenia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Maybe in few years

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript, jQuery, PHP, MySQL,
Laravel, Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha (at) vidakovic (dot) si

Seeking any work related with my skillset, willing to learn anything new. My
portfolio is small, but that is why I have low payment rate just to build up
my portfolio little bit. Worked on many projects in course of four years. Have
great experience in HTML and CSS, web designing and protoryping mobile
applications. Basic knowlage of PHP, MySQL and Laravel. Willing to work full
time or project based.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
jecjec
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JS, Backbone, AWS, Postgres and SQL generally,
CSS, HTML, jQuery

Résumé/CV: www.josephecombs.com/pages/Joseph_Combs_Resume.pdf

Github: www.github.com/josephecombs

Portfolio site: www.josephecombs.com

Email: joseph.e.combs@gmail.com

I'm looking to work on interesting projects. I have a broad background of both
software development and systems administration. I work hard and I am a fast
learner. Let's work together!

------
it_learnses
__For my sister who 's a recent uni graduate in comp-sci __Location: Victoria,
BC Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java, Python, C Resume
/contact: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/nazma-
panjwani/86/a/b6a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/nazma-panjwani/86/a/b6a)

------
notastartup

      Location: Vancouver, BC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: LAMP, JS, Meteor.js, Python, Celery, Java, Android
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnkim1
      Email: john@appsonify.com
      Github: http://github.com/jjk3

